# What meds do I need to have on hand?



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

Title says it all. I'm preparing for goats, and I'm placing a huuuge order from Jeffers for most of the supplies you need for goat raising, and I want to know what I need to complete my first aid kit. 

I already have: Betadine Solution, Blood Stop Powder, Bloat Release, Vetrap Bandaging Tape, Sterile Gauze Sponges, Weak Kid Syringe, Wound-Kote, Triodine-7, Selenium & Vitamin E Oral Gel, Fortified Vitamin B Complex.

That's a pretty good amount of stuff, but I don't want to miss anything? I would like to be able to handle an emergency in the middle of the night without trying to keep a goat alive until I can run to the feed store in the morning. I read that you should give preganant does calcium drench before kidding. Should I get some of that, too?

And while we're at it, what vaccines should I order? I've already got Bar-Vac CD/T (is that an okay brand?), and a few doses of tetanus antitoxin. I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

You will ALWAYS only NEED the ONE you don't have!!!


Add in Power-Punch, electrolytes. Don't forget your wormer(s), CDT


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wormers are always needed, make sure you have a BoSe injection on hand, copper bolus, and probios


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

My husband just got up and has a few more:

The one that TSC, Farm and Fleet, Fleet Farm, etc. is out of.
The one you only need one dose of, it only comes in a 100 dose vial, and is very expensive!
The medicine you have but is expired.
The one available only from your vet as a single dose on a holiday weekend.
The medicine vial you drop and break on the way to the barn.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thermometers, more than one.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't forget your Penicillin


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Epinephrine as well, always keep a dose drawn up and have it ready when giving shots just in case.


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

For penicillin, is this okay? http://www.jefferspet.com/pro-pen-g/camid/LIV/cp/11520/ it doesn't have a dosage for goats...it does have one for sheep. Still, they may be similar animals, but they arent the same...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

That should be fine, 1cc per 25#


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Skybison said:


> For penicillin, is this okay? http://www.jefferspet.com/pro-pen-g/camid/LIV/cp/11520/ it doesn't have a dosage for goats...it does have one for sheep. Still, they may be similar animals, but they arent the same...


I would swap out that penicillin for this one.

http://www.jefferspet.com/long-lasting-penicillin/camid/LIV/cp/16329/

Pen G has to be given twice a day, long acting penicillin is once a day. There is also the fact that long acting penicillin works better than regular Pen G. The dosage for long acting penicillin is 5 cc's/100 lbs.

ETA: Bar Vac is fine. Calcium does not need to be given unless there is a reason for it - such as milk fever. You might also want to keep Biomycin on hand. It is oxytetracycline and is a pretty decent otc antibiotic.


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

Good to know, MsScamp. Thank you!

I do have one more question though, the long-lasting stuff says it's only to be used on beef cattle. It sounds like you've used it before on goats, and if it worked for you, I'll have no problem ordering it. But I'm curious if anyone knows why it says that?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem! I've used it many times - everything from bloody diarrhea to retained placenta to the beginning of pneumonia. It can also be safely overdosed by 3-4 cc's, which I usually do. Learned that trick from my vet. Most everything is labeled for cattle, sheep, or hogs because there aren't enough goats around yet for it to be worthwhile for the drug companies to develop goat specific medications. Very, very few medications, wormers, etc are labeled for goats because of that. Generally speaking, if it can be used on sheep or cattle it can be used on goats with some modification as to the dosage and timing of doses.


----------



## TXSaanenLover (Apr 7, 2014)

I was worried sick that one of my doelings had enterotoxemia and I didn't have C&D antitoxin - and not a single feed store (or Tractor Supply Co) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TXSaanenLover (Apr 7, 2014)

Oops! Didn't finish my post! Anyway, REALLY needed the C&D Antitoxin. Also, Albon or some form of coccidiosis treatment. I've got both of those items ordered and on their way as we speak!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

In a pinch I believe you will find Milk of Magnesia works about as well as CD antitoxin. A couple of home remedies are:

Yogurt with active cultures can be substituted for probios. 
In a pinch, plain old yeast that has been added to properly warm water, allowed to activate, then drenched will also work. (the package tell you the temp) 
Flour is effective at stopping bleeding unless it is a gusher. 
A few drops of dish soap or laundry detergent mixed with water and drenched or tubed will reduce surface tension on bubbles and help relieve bloat.
Dark beer will go a long ways toward jump starting a goats rumen.
I know there are more, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If you don't have the b complex shot, substitute the liquid stuff for people or buy the capsules, open them and mix the powder with water and drench. I just did this for my polio goat, it takes a TON of b vitamins, but it's better than nothing!

Achidophillus tablets were recommended by a vet for good bacteria, it's very potent and the goats will happily eat the yummy chewables.

It's good to keep lots of vitamin c on hand, this will help treat mastitis and many other illnesses.

Rinsing a goat's eye with chamomile tea will prevent and help treat conjunctivitis. I've tried this and it seems effective.

Just thought I'd add to your list msScamp


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Absolutely not a problem canyontrail! :smile: Maybe we can get a sticky going about substitutes for accepted treatments when one is caught in a pinch.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good idea!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have my moments!  :smile:


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

That would be great, judging by the amount of emergencies threads I see on here.


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> If you don't have the b complex shot, substitute the liquid stuff for people or buy the capsules, open them and mix the powder with water and drench. I just did this for my polio goat, it takes a TON of b vitamins, but it's better than nothing!
> 
> Achidophillus tablets were recommended by a vet for good bacteria, it's very potent and the goats will happily eat the yummy chewables.
> 
> ...


Will human vitamin c tablets work? Just asking because I could probably find those pretty easily.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, I think they will. I'm pretty sure I've read about people feeding the chewable variety their goats on here. Someone should chime in sooner or later to either confirm or deny that.


----------

